# LSD for my 93 2wd V6?



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

I love my little truck except that it gets stuck easily. 

Snow/wet grass/mud + incline = stuck truck

An LSD rear end would really help out. Does anyone know of a helical gear I can drop in the rear end to get both tires spinning???


----------



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got the HG39 rearend...


----------



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

ok looks like they only make a helical drop in lsd for the 4.1 rearends not the 3.9 

so i guess i need to upgrade to the HG41 rearend


----------



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

been searching around all day today but not finding any info on rearend swaps for the hardbody... 

anybody throw me a clue as to what rearend to swap into my truck?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I see the 90-93 V6 4wd had a LSD (H233)


----------



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> I see the 90-93 V6 4wd had a LSD (H233)


it looks like there is a lot of aftermarket support for the H233 rearend.

Is that going to bolt right in and match the spline count of my drive shaft and axles?


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i have been wondering about this also. i want to put a late model 10 bolt in. i know my d21 has 44 in wide spring perches, which i think is half inch narrower then the chevy mounts. the nissan has wheel mounts about 69 inches wide which i think is also very close to chevy. a 10 or 12 bolt, 9 inch, dana 44 or 60 would have a lot better aftermarket support. has any one done one of these swaps, and are they simple?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

dentedsub said:


> i have been wondering about this also. i want to put a late model 10 bolt in. i know my d21 has 44 in wide spring perches, which i think is half inch narrower then the chevy mounts. the nissan has wheel mounts about 69 inches wide which i think is also very close to chevy. a 10 or 12 bolt, 9 inch, dana 44 or 60 would have a lot better aftermarket support. has any one done one of these swaps, and are they simple?


Nissan motorsport offer LSD for this truck and many drive ratio available, you should be able to find a 4x4 unit, i believe they had LSD.


----------

